# MMM ferry discount



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Can anyone tell me please how to apply for a discount via this sites membership number as we cannot now find the MMM info :roll:
Thanks,
Norman.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

What ferry do you want a discount on?

TM


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Not sure what you mean? Do you mean MHF's discount codes?


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

MMM can be contacted by logging onto: mmm-club.co.uk if you are a subscriber.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the quick response, we are looking for the discount that can be obtained on the Dover-Calais route with my MMM magazine membership.

Norman.


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

If you have the May copy of MMM you will find the contact details at the bottom of page 30.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks again all, right mag wrong page :roll:


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

*Booked*

Dover - Calais £90 return, 

Thanks once again to forum members for their help.

Norman.


----------

